# Bright (2017) [Will Smith | Netflix]



## Cli-Fi (Jul 21, 2017)

After putting out dud after dud movies, Netflix might actually have a blockbuster on their hands!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 21, 2017)

Will Smith at Comic-Con explaining why he's making this movie: http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/will-smith-explains-why-he-made-bright-for-netflix.html


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 21, 2017)

Money?


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 22, 2017)

oh hell yes!


----------



## Overread (Jul 23, 2017)

A very interesting concept when we see Hollywood repeating itself over and over its nice to see some big names branching out. I really hope it does well as a new medium for allowing big blockbuster cinema style creations without the typical Hollywood machine could be a huge boost for creativity and variety. 

The concept also looks really really neat and its nice to see it taken toward an adult focused film instead of one aimed at the teenage market (and thus having the inevitable teen romance elements thrown in).


----------



## Boneman (Jul 23, 2017)

Natflix will hope to get their $100 million back from new subscribers. Good luck to them, if they do it. An alternative to Hollywood will (should) make them pull their socks up...


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 23, 2017)

Will we see a Bright tv series as with Alien Nation I wonder?


----------



## Overread (Jul 23, 2017)

Will Smith alone will likely make up a huge number of subscribers joining to see the film.

Bright would make fantastic material (even just as a concept) for a TV series; that said I don't think Will Smith has done a TV series for a very long time. Unless he wants to do it chances are his fees are just going to be too high for most TV series to viable afford. That said it might set the groundwork for a followup series. Who knows its too early to tell as all we have right now is a trailer.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well I was thinking, as with Alien Nation, different actors taking the lead in a TV series.


----------



## Kylara (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks interesting


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 24, 2017)

Overread said:


> Will Smith alone will likely make up a huge number of subscribers joining to see the film.
> 
> Bright would make fantastic material (even just as a concept) for a TV series; that said I don't think Will Smith has done a TV series for a very long time. Unless he wants to do it chances are his fees are just going to be too high for most TV series to viable afford. That said it might set the groundwork for a followup series. Who knows its too early to tell as all we have right now is a trailer.



I do see a franchise potential and probably not with Will, although in the Comic Con panel he did say that he liked the flexibility Netflix afforded to him. If Bright becomes it's own Universe Will could still be in the movies with a spinoff TV series with other actors. Will Smith could jump into the TV show if need be. Like what Bradley Cooper did for the limitless TV show. 

This movie reportedly had a budget of $100 million


----------



## Cli-Fi (Dec 23, 2017)

I just saw the film. It was good. Typical franchise blockbuster. Transformers/Pirates of the Caribbean story/style-vibe. Training Day Meets LOTR plot. It makes you think but not too much and leaves you with a lot of questions. My Review is here: Bright: Netflix’s Shiny New Franchise – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## ctg (Dec 23, 2017)

Orc Rules!!!

Absolutely fantastic movie. I've secretly wished to see a Shadowrun film since I bought first edition rulebook and fell in love with their world. If you a fan of the world, where the man meets the magic this is it. You cannot get a better than this one. But be warned because this isn't Harry Potter, Raistlin or Gandalf kind of stuff, the spells they put out are world shattering. Or disintegrating to say the least.

I think Netflix did a bold movie with a Bright and it paid, because this film doesn't lose to any films Will Smith has put his name on. I wish they would have shown this before Dr Strange, because that film could have learned something from this one. I hope there's more stories set in this world and Netflix won't be shy on producing them, even if Mr Smith chooses to remain at the background.

Hail to Rampart!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Dec 23, 2017)

I really liked it - however I did feel it was a bit of a mess. I thought that the 'world' was an interesting one, indeed one I'd like to see a LOT more of (both prequel and sequel)


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 24, 2017)

This film actually looks like alot of fun !


----------



## Ihe (Dec 24, 2017)

I thought it was alright, but full of missed opportunities. Critics have trashed it, and they are not wrong if you start delving into the storytelling specifics. For the average viewer it's entertaining enough though.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeah, I'm with Ihe on this one. It's got enough going for it to watch but could have been a lot more.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks like more to come.
https://io9.gizmodo.com/netflix-is-officially-making-a-sequel-to-bright-but-lea-1821737420


----------



## Dave (Jan 5, 2018)

I just watched this and immediately wanted to tell you about it. I love it! I hadn't seen this thread!


Cli-Fi said:


> After putting out dud after dud movies, Netflix might actually have a blockbuster on their hands!


Yes, I take back everything I ever said about Netflix movies. This was superb.

This is a _Dirty Harry Harry Potter! _with a bit of _Alien Nation_ and _Men in Black_ humour thrown in. Elves with automatic weapons, Magic Federal Agents and Orc Mafia! There's a magic wand that really is as powerful as a magic wand ought to be. There are car chases, shoot outs and corrupt cops, mixed with all the mysticism you could want.



ctg said:


> Orc Rules!!! Absolutely fantastic movie. I've secretly wished to see a Shadowrun film since I bought first edition rulebook and fell in love with their world.



I didn't realise that it was based upon a game, but it has struck me, considering the popularity of _Harry Potter_ that, besides _Buffy_ and a few other TV series about witches, there hasn't been anything on film, set in a present day world where magic was real, made for adults. I read T_he Case of the Toxic Spell Dump_ by Harry Turtledove and that was written in 1993. I love the _Peter Grant_ series by Ben Aaronovitch and then there is _Harry Dresden_ by Jim Butcher. These are all very popular, so I don't know why it took so long for this to come out.


----------



## Dave (Jan 5, 2018)

I've just read the Will Smith/ Comic Con article and I'd agree that this could be a cinema movie, but I agree, at the cinema it would probably have Orc and Elf nudity. It is funny though, the difference between USA culture and European culture. I thought it was quite violent with throats being slit and people being machine gunned down. That violence would give it a higher rating in the UK. While in the UK, some Elvish sex would probably pass the censor much more easily.

It is also odd how worried the people questioning are about this being the beginning of the end of cinema, which is the subject of a thread here started by @BAYLOR A Growing indifference  to Cinema Going

However, I also think, despite the action and stunts, it is an intelligent film with a clever story-line.


----------



## ctg (Jan 5, 2018)

Dave said:


> I didn't realise that it was based upon a game, but it has struck me, considering the popularity of _Harry Potter_ that, besides _Buffy_ and a few other TV series about witches, there hasn't been anything on film, set in a present day world where magic was real, made for adults.



Exactly. Everything they've made has been for the children, hobbits or young adults. There isn't much that is set in the adult world, or even dare to engage some fantasy. Shadowrun is set in the world, where man meets magic and machine. Just add couple of more things in the "bright" series and you've dived deep within that hugely popular realm.


----------



## ctg (Jan 29, 2018)

> When David Ayer and Will Smith’s Netflix tentpole “Bright” became available to stream on December 22, it was met with some of the most hostile reviews of 2017. IndieWire’s own David Ehrlich gave the film an F rating, calling the fantasy-realism film “miserable” and “the worst film of the year,” and the film currently has a 26% on Rotten Tomatoes. But the abysmal reviews couldn’t stop “Bright” from becoming a humongous hit on Netflix and earning a sequel.
> 
> 
> At the end of last year, a report from Nielsen Ratings revealed that 11 million Netflix users streamed “Bright” during its first three days of release, which put it just under “Stranger Things” territory. While Netflix executives Ted Sarandos and Reed Hastings would not disclose the specific amount of “Bright” viewers during an investors conference call this week, they did confirm that “Bright” is one of the biggest original offerings they’ve ever produced, including film and television series.
> ...


 Netflix Executives Say ‘Bright’ Success Proves Film Critics Are ‘Disconnected From Mass Appeal’


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 29, 2018)

Quite often the critics score on rotten tomatoes is in conflict with the score from the general audience. It seems critics look for something different in a film than the people it was actually made for, the paying public.


----------



## ctg (Jan 29, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> It seems critics look for something different in a film than the people it was actually made for, the paying public.



Yeah, I've noticed this. So, when I write, I write honestly with my feelings and I'm not afraid to say things, even if some people dislike it. To me, being honest is better than trying to mask it with lies.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2018)

In these days of social media and niche magazines and blogs, surely film critics need to be honest if they want anyone to keep reading them. When I was younger, there were only the newspapers and Barry Norman on BBC TV. I don't think Barry Norman ever gave a science fiction film a good review. IIRC he hated both Star Wars and Alien. He rarely had time for a film unless it was arty or some period drama. I don't know if that was a kind of film snobbery or just his own honest personal view. We continued to watch him only because there was no alternative choices. Now that there is so much more choice in everything, there is also more choice of reviewers. People find a reviewer who agrees with them and then follow their reviews. No one need to care what the modern equivalent of Barry Norman thinks anymore.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dave said:


> People find a reviewer who agrees with them and then follow their reviews. No one need to care what the modern equivalent of Barry Norman thinks anymore.



Like my reviews with a connected universe twist?


----------



## soulsinging (Feb 16, 2018)

ctg said:


> this isn't Harry Potter, Raistlin or Gandalf kind of stuff



Haven't seen the movie yet, though it's in my queue and interests me. I had to reply though, in order to say how happy I am to see Raistlin on this shortlist!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 21, 2018)

ctg said:


> Netflix Executives Say ‘Bright’ Success Proves Film Critics Are ‘Disconnected From Mass Appeal’



to coin a phrase - well they would say that wouldn't they? (though I really liked it!)



soulsinging said:


> Haven't seen the movie yet, though it's in my queue and interests me. I had to reply though, in order to say how happy I am to see Raistlin on this shortlist!



to coin another... Raistlin - now there's a name I've not heard in a long time!


----------



## ctg (Feb 21, 2018)

WaylanderToo said:


> Raistlin - now there's a name I've not heard in a long time!



I feel Raistlin is one of the forgotten master wizards.


----------

